# Tool Gloat Time !



## road (Nov 20, 2014)

I found this on Kijiji last month  had to rebuild and replace some parts 

It is a Rockford 14" wood band saw.  

parts replaced: 

new 5/16" blade
tension spring
blade tilt pins
new wheel bearings
new upper guide 
new "Cool blocks"
made a new table insert
made a dust collector port for under the table
made a Thien type dust collector

Got the saw for a whopping $40.   

Total parts $ $70.  

It now cuts Ash hard wood like butter.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 20, 2014)

that is something to gloat about for sure!!!!
great score!!!

great work on the dust collector, BTW.


----------

